# 540i Rotor Removal DIY



## LeadFoot (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks to Dave Z. I have good DIY instructions for replacing the brake pads and sensors on my 2001 540i; however, when I pulled the front wheels to mic the rotors, I was a bit confused as to how to pull the front rotors (mine need replacing). The back rotors have a nut on the outside of the rotor that it appears needs to be removed.

How do you remove the front and rearo rotors...

Leadfoot :dunno:


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88785

Here ya go.


----------

